# Doctoring Doc's Photo . . . .



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

Not a Contest, Not a Giveaway, A "Fun Stuff" . . . 

When I was still a crumb-snatcher my mom bought my sister and I a subscription to Highlights magazine. My favorite thing in the mag was the "Find Hidden Objects" and the "Find The Differences" pages. When @DKMD posted his Should Keep Me Busy thread yesterday I immediately had a "Highlights" flashback. Being a winter shut-in, and seeing how I couldn't sleep last night because of the ongoing conspiracy by NFL referees against the Dallas Cowgirls, I spent an hour fooling around with his image and drinking a couple cups of chamomile until I got sleepy. Not joking lol. 

I have added a few things, and changed a few things. Some are obvious, some not so obvious. A little possible problem is, I didn't keep track of them. So after I was tired and sleepy I had to make a master key for the photo and circle all the changes. I ended up finding 15 total additions/deletions/changes. I pretty sure I got them all. Probably would have been 30 changes if not for the tea. 

I hope I made it hard enough most are blatantly obvious but let's if y'all have fun as much fun looking as I did "doctoring Doc's photo" . . . 

Doc's Original Image . . . 



 

Doc's "Doctored" Image . . .

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

I just realized that some one is going to solve the whole thing before most people even see it. So I closed the thread so those who want to play this 5th grade game can do so. If you think you have solved all 15 of them send me a PM with the answers, or preferably a photo with circles around the answers or arrows whatever and I will keep a running tab of who has done so. No PMing each other!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

P.S. send pics to [email protected] 

P.S.S. Staff please do not remove contact info

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

@TimR solved 14 of them a little after 3. The 15th took a little longer but he got them all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2015)

What's that sneaky leprechaun doing so close to my lucky charms? 

I'm still working, but I'll have to give it a look later on... Hysterical!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

Cody Kilgore and Sprung have both solved it. great job guys. 

Cody you ended up with 16 because one of the edits does sort of look like 2 - but it is just one. You got them all though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 12, 2015)

I just want to know who else beside Kevin and I had a subscription to Highlights magazine

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

I did!!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 12, 2015)

Oh crap....I just dated myself....it's a trap!
Retreat!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 12, 2015)

I did too!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 12, 2015)

Me too


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 12, 2015)

My kids get it too.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2015)

rob3232 said:


> #17 the lepricon locked the door so only moderators could reply.... haha



Okay Rob you got a point. All right I've opened the thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 12, 2015)

Highlights is still in print - so saying you got it at a kid doesn't date you too badly! My sisters and I got it when we were growing up - gift subscription from one of our grandmothers. (I'm 31 - so not terribly old.)

Finding the differences was a fun way to give myself a mental break and kill about 10 minutes or so of time!


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 13, 2015)

I used to have a subscription too! You guys shouldn't feel too old lol!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2015)

cabomhn said:


> I used to have a subscription too! You guys shouldn't feel too old lol!



We wouldn't, except that when we were getting it, it was all in black and white. But at least it wasn't on papyrus like when some members were getting it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We wouldn't, except that when we were getting it, it was all in black and white. But at least it wasn't on papyrus like when some members were getting it.


I thought it was on cave walls when he was young?!?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> I thought it was on cave walls when he was young?!?


He was young?


----------



## SENC (Jan 13, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> He was young?


Surely. Even if before the Flood. 

@Mike1950

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2015)

Henry,  hasn't seen this thread ever since y'all have been making fun of him, so thanks for editing you last post and tagging him, in your sleep last night.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 27, 2015)

That was fun!
Kind of like opening a box of crayons and taking a whiff---guaranteed to trigger memories!
If you haven't tried it, it's time.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

